# Регламент работы мануального терапевта



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Мар 2014)

От нынешнего невропатолога нужно как можно быстрее убегать.  Если невролог использует в своей работе мануальную терапию, то это то, что Вам нужно.
К сожалению, на Украине, в отличии от России, мануальная терапия отнесена к категории "народной и традиционной медицины". В Днепропетровске даже есть медицинский институт Украинской ассоциации народной и нетрадиционной медицины, где любой скотник или слесарь вася пупкин, почувствовавший тягу к целительству, за определённую плату может пройти краткосрочное обучение и получить корочки "мануального терапевта". Едва ли к такому "специалисту" нужно обращаться.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (27 Мар 2014)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> К сожалению, на Украине, в отличии от России, мануальная терапия отнесена к категории "народной и традиционной медицины".


Вот это для меня ново... Приношу свои извинения за прежние мои высказывания. Я и не думал, что все может быть так плачевно в Украине. Впредь для украинских пациентов буду делать сноски...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Вот это для меня ново... Приношу свои извинения за прежние мои высказывания. Я и не думал, что все может быть так плачевно в Украине. Впредь для украинских пациентов буду делать сноски...


Это неправда, работа мануального терапевта регламентируется* 
приказом МОЗ Украины  № 41 от 30.03.1994 г.  

"Положение о кабинет мануальной терапии",*

в котором детально расписаны цели, условия, материальная база,  штатные единицы и т.д. Ни о какой "народной" и речи нет. Кому интересно, могу дать сам приказ почитать.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Мар 2014)

Кабинет есть, а специальности "мануальная терапия" в "Номенклатуре врачебных и провизорских специальностей в учреждениях здравоохранения Украины" нет. Тот же доктор Зинчук имеет лицензию по специальности " Травматология и ортопедия". Даже Ассоциации мануальной терапии не на Украине. Имеется украинская ассоциация народной мануальной терапии, которая не входит в Международную федерацию мануальной медицины.


----------



## doc (27 Мар 2014)

Совком повеяло.
Регламент работы кабинета и номенклатура врачебных специальностей - вещи разные, иногда несопоставляемые в мозгах чиновников Минздрава.
Я во времена СССР специально ходил в министерство здравоохранения, чтобы понять их логику.
Регламент работы и нормы нагрузки мануального терапевта есть, а профессии не существует. Беседа с клерком тогда оставила тяжёлый осадок. Плевать им на всё, кроме своих кресел и привилегий.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Мар 2014)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Кабинет есть, а специальности "мануальная терапия" в "Номенклатуре врачебных и провизорских специальностей в учреждениях здравоохранения Украины" нет.


Естественно нет, как нет, например, специальности вправлятель плеча по Кохеру. Мануальная терапия это один из  методов лечения, которым владеет врач. И есть приказ МОЗ, который регламентирует какой врач может применять этот метод и какие условия для его работы должно создать мед. учреждение, почитайте приказ. А если кто-то в своей работе не соблюдает приказы МОЗ,  то он нарушает закон и лицензионные условия. А заявлять, что мануалка в Украине вне правового поля и вне врачебных стандартов это не корректно и не является правдой.


----------



## doc (27 Мар 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Мануальная терапия это один из методов лечения, которым владеет врач.


Значит, Украина пошла своим путём.
Мне ближе понятие профессия, а не метод лечения.
Хотя, интересно, в такой же дискуссии о иглотерапии, я придерживаюсь противоположной точки зрения. Надо будет подумать над всем этим.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Мар 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Значит, Украина пошла своим путём.


Ну это абсолютно логично, в приказе МОЗ четко регламентировано необходимые условия и штат, оборудование и  функционирования кабинета МТ. Как, например той же гипсовочной или перевязочной. Врач, работающий в таком кабинете, имеет категорию, курсы по МТ  и никакой народной медицины. То,  что помимо структур мин.здрава каждый массажист считает себя гуру МТ и крутит на боку больных, так это называется противозаконной самодеятельность, а если люди идут к врачу БЕЗ лицензии, то это называется глупость.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (28 Мар 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Естественно нет, как нет,


А чем это собственно естественно?


doc написал(а):


> Мне ближе понятие профессия, а не метод лечения.


Согласен, что "мануальная терапия" - назвние не вполне удачное, т.к. отражает метод, а не круг заболеваний. Хотя у нас есть примеры таких специальностей: физиотерапевт, ЛФК, неврологфункциональный диагност и т.п. Веселовский предлагал более удачное - Вертеброневролог, но воспротивились как раз ортопеды. Лично мне нравится Реабилитолог, куда вполне можно расположить как метод, мануальную терапию. Но. Есть же мировой опыт, а там везде есть специальность мануальная терапия (она же остеопатия, хиропрактика, кинезотерапия). И уж коль скоро так сложилось, то вполне логично создать стандарт специальности. В России это приказ Минздрава РФ от 10.12.1997 N 365 (ред. от 04.03.2011) "О введении специальности "Мануальная терапия" в номенклатуру врачебных и провизорских специальностей" регламентирующий образование и квалификационные требованя к мануальному терапевту. Он не совершенен, но достаточно полезен.


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> это абсолютно логично, в приказе МОЗ четко регламентировано необходимые условия и штат, оборудование и функционирования кабинета МТ


Но не менее логично, что лицезионные требования у предъявляются как к кабинету (точно так же как в Украине), так и к специалисту, имеющему специальную подготовку. Так сделано в России, и сколько я знаю везде на Западе. Ведь в конечном итоге больного лечит не кабинет, оборудование и его регламент работы, а специалист, который в свою очередь не может лечить больного без кабинета. Тоже относится и к другим специальостям, включая ИРТ. 
Так что, при всем уважении к украинскому здравоохранению и лично к вам, никак не могу согласиться, что одного приказа по кабинету "естественно" достаточно. Сказав "А", у вас забыли сказать "Б".


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А чем это собственно естественно?


 В том, что МТ - это один из методов которые используется врачом, я ведь писал - нет врача  аппаратчика Елизарова, или врача эндопротезиста, это методы лечения как и мануалка, и лицензия на методы лечения не выдается, выдается лицензия на специальность ортопедия и травматология, например, и есть требования к квалификации врача и перечень, что он может, а чего не может выполнять по условиям этой лицензии.


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Так что, при всем уважении к украинскому здравоохранению и лично к вам, никак не могу согласиться, что одного приказа по кабинету "естественно" достаточно. Сказав "А", у вас забыли сказать "Б".


У нас ничего не забыли, приказом регламентируют как условия работы (кабинет), так и штат с перечнем штатных единиц (врач. регистратор и т.д.), которые могут работать в таком кабинете и на врача, который там работает, распространяются ВСЕ требования, как и на любого другого врача.



Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Но. Есть же мировой опыт, а там везде есть специальность мануальная терапия (она же остеопатия, хиропрактика, кинезотерапия)


Вы ошибаетесь, остеопатия (и иже с ней) не входит в международную  номенклатуру врачебных специальностей.
С 2005 года наше законодательство зеркально отображает европейскую номенкулатуру приказ от  06.07.2005 N 333
Вот ссылка кому интересно
http://zakon4.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/z0747-05

Не может существовать врач изолированно одной методики лечения, иначе это дойдет до абсурда и будут врачи перидуральных блокад, врачи закрытой репозиции луча и т.д.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (28 Мар 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> я ведь писал нет врача  аппаратчика Елизарова,


Но ведь и я писал про специальности от методов: физиотерапия и прочее. Они есть в т.ч и в Украине. Или я ошибаюсь? Под термином "мануальная терапия" вовсе не подразумевается его узкие технические приемы. Это видно хотя бы из квалификационных требований, изначально, кстати взятых из образца предложенного отцом соременной мануальной терапии и вертеброневрологии К.Е. Ливитом. Думаю его авторитет нам с вами не этично оспаривать... Таким образом за словами "мануальная терапия" не скрывается набор техничесмких средств, а есть конкретный специалист владеющий методами диагностики и лечения пролбем связанных с патологией позвоночника. Т.е. если брать аналогию, скажем, с пульмонологом, то это вертебролог. Повторюсь, термин "мануальная терапия" имеющий законный статус в России и большом числе стран Европы, многими, в том числе и мной, считается неудачным как раз в силу его возможного узкого трактования, такого, как ваше. Но сравнивать мануального терапевта и врача аппарата Елизарова - это казуистика.


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> так и штат с перенем штатных едениц (врач. регистратор и т.д.)


Но какой врач? Какая у него должна быть специальность? Может ли в кабинете манульной терапии у вас работать гинеколог? Хорошо. Вы ортопед? В квалификационных требованиях к специальности Ортопедия и травматология изложены методы мануального тестирования, манипуляций, ПИРМ и т.п.? Если да, то все в порядке, ваш законодатель решил проблему таким образом. Но если нет. Тогда чем же Вы занимаетесь, когда делаете ПИРМ? Нарушаете закон?
Вот почему я и считаю, что "Б" у вас нет.


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> наше законодательство зеркально отображает европейскую номенкулатуру


Это очень трудно оценить. Т.к. в каждой стране свой перечень. Мануальная терапия есть как минимум в Германии, Чехии, Израиле, Италии, Испании. Про остальные я точно не знаю.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Но ведь и я писал про специальности от методов: физиотерапия и прочее. Они есть в т.ч и в Украине. Или я ошибаюсь?


 Ошибаетесь, данная специальность у нас называется "Фізіотерапія, курортологія та медична реабілітація"


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Думаю его авторитет нам с вами не этично оспаривать...


 С чего вдруг? Ничего не этичного в этом нет. Более того "Мануальная медицина", по сравнению с "Пельвио-мембральные синдромы поясничного остеохондроза", просто  подшивка комиксов.


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> большом числе стран Европы,


 нет, это неправда, в Европе нет такой врачебной специальности.


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Но сравнивать мануального терапевта и врача аппарата Елизарова - это казуистика.


 Исходя из логики, где специальность врача названа по одной из методик лечения, все строго логично.


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Но какой врач? Какая у него долна быть специальность? Может ли в кабинете манульной терапии у вас работать гинеколог? Хорошо. Вы ортопед? В квалификационных требованиях к специальнсти Ортопедия и травматология изложены методы мануального тестирования, манипуляций, ПИРМ и т.п? Если да, то все в порядке, ваш законодатель решил проблему таким образом. Но если нет. Тогда чем жа вы занимаетесь, когда делаете ПИРМ? Нарушаете закон?
> Вот почему я и считаю, что "Б" у вас нет.


 У нас положение о кабинете МТ регламентируется в разделе  "Нормативно-директивных документах по специальности ортопедия и травматология" в сборнике "Нормативные, директивные, правовые документы выпус 2 ТРАВМАТОЛОГИЯ и ОРТОПЕДИЯ". Врач ортопед который работает в таком кабинете обязан иметь специализацию по МТ, ПИР и т.д.
Вот фотка сборника документов где все это отражено -


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (28 Мар 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> специализацию по МТ, ПИР и т.д.


Т.е. имея специализацию он становится мануальным терапевтом. Тогда все логично.
Но все равно останется вопрос по народным целителям, не имеющим медицинского образования. Как вы к ним относитесь? У нас они вне закона и костоправят на свой страх и риск партизанскими методами.
И, кстати, Данилов он кто по специальности? Профессор чего? Я так и не разобрался. Профессор ревитализации позвоночника?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Но все равно останется вопрос по народным целителям, не имеющим медицинского образования. Как вы к ним относитесь?


Моё личное отношение двояко, я знал бабу Олю из Обухова, так вот у неё было паломничество, она реально помогала и именно эта слава вела к ней людей. То, что на не имела теоретических знаний никак не мешало больным выздоравливать. Но в противоположность ей знал и целителя из Перловки, который лечил импотенцию путем подкладывания под корень члена медную трубку, изогнутую по форме члена и пропускал по ней ток.

Что касается официального отношения МОЗ то такого врача (народного целителя) в правовом поле не существует, вот все специальности врачей, которые есть у нас.
http://zakon4.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/z0747-05


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> И, кстати, Данилов он кто по специальности? Профессор чего? Я так и не разобрался. Профессор ревитализации позвоночника?


 Сия тайна велика.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (28 Мар 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> моё личное отношение двояко


У меня такое же отношение. Безусловно, есть даровитые самоучки, но на одного такого сотни шарлатанов...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Мар 2014)

Из всего сказанного только подтверждается верность постулата второго президента Украины Леонида Даниловича Кучмы о том, что "Украина - не Россия!" 
В СССР приказом Министра здравоохранения СССР №330 от 5 августа 1988 года мануальная терапия была разрешена к применению в лечебных учреждениях.
В России в номенклатуру врачебных и провизорских специальностей специальность "Мануальная терапия" введена приказом Министра здравоохранения РФ №365 от 10.12. 1997 года. В соответствующих приложениях указаны "Положение о враче мануальной терапии", "Квалификационная характеристика врача мануальной терапии", "Инструктивно-методические указания по аттестации врачей на присвоение квалификационной категории по специальности "Мануальная терапия".
На Украине же в номенклатуре врачебных и провизорских специальностей специальность "Мануальная терапия" отсутствует. Хотя как метод лечения мануальная терапия, конечно же, существует со времён Союза. Много врачей используют мануальную терапию в своей практике.
Но есть и много шарлатанов из "народников". Поэтому простому обывателю бывает очень тяжело отличить мануального терапевта от "мануала", "мануалиста", "мануолога".


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (28 Мар 2014)

Но и наши граждане от этого не застрахованы, не смотря на наличие приказов. Просто выходит что в моей излюбленной фразе "Обратитесь к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту" есть разная наполненность по содержанию в России (где можно потребовать хотя бы сертификат) и в Украине (где требовать нечего). Я это учту.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> и в Украине (где требовать нечего). Я это учту.


Как это нечего, *лицензия*, если это частное медучреждение,  или частная практика врача. Если это госучреждение, где организована работа кабинета МТ, то там отдел кадров фильтрует когда на курсы и циклы и т.д.
Ну вот пример -  Запорожская областная клиническая больница, посмотрите на перечень врачей и их категории.
http://zokb.org.ua/p_99.html


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (28 Мар 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> как это нечего, лицензия, если это частное мед.учериждение,


Но вот у Вас лицензия на какой вид деятельности?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Мар 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Но вот у вас лицензия на какой вид деятельности?


Лицензия по ортопедия и травматологии, а к ней обязательно категория, курсы по МТ, раз в год ТУ и раз в пять лет ПАЦ, раз в год отчет в статистику.
Иначе несоблюдение лицензионных условий.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (28 Мар 2014)

Теперь яснее. Буду рекомендовать для жителей Украины обращаться с проблемами позвоночника к специалистам по ортопедии и травматологии.
Вот неплохой обзорчик по мануальной терапии.
http://makeevdr.ru/rus/metodi/CHto_takoe_manual_naya_terapiya.html


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Мар 2014)

Неврологи, те кто проходили ТУ по МТ, также применяют этот способ лечения.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (31 Мар 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Неврологи, те кто проходили ТУ по МТ, также применяют этот способ лечения.


В общем-то все как у нас, только названия нет. Лиев, когда делал приказ по МТ, забыл туда вписать еще и нас, физиотерапевтов (хотя сам был на тот момент в т.ч. и физиотерапевтом), теперь вот мы с Владимиром Воротынцевым страдаем. Хотя изначально, еще в 70 - 80-х мануальная терапия была разделом физиотерапии. Потому у меня тоже лицезия лишь по физиотерапии. Но все же у коллег в России есть возможность получать полновесные лицензии по мануальной терапии. Я думаю - это большой плюс, позволяющий врачу более концентрироваться на проблемах вертебрологии.
А вот "народную медицину", в т.ч. и разных костоправов законодатели у нас полностью загнали в подполье.


----------

